# Rubber roof maintenance



## Gregandjamie (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,

New to rv camping here. Just bought a 1999 sunline solaris from a private seller. He said he resealed the roof about 8 years ago. There are currently no leaks or any signs of water damage. I want to take the preventative steps to ensure we have no roof leaks. I used a ladder to inspect the roof last week. There are no cracks, cuts or punctures of any kind. The rubber was starting to bubble up in lines(almost like large wrinkles) at the ends of the roof. I spoke to someone briefly about this and they told me not to be alarmed, that often the roofs come like this from the factory. I'm not sure whether I should have someone professionally reseal the roof or if my wife and I could handle the job. Also, not sure of the type of material best used for this application. Lastly, how long does a rubber roof last? We purchased this trailer for $2700.00 and it seems to be in great shape for it's age. One thing I don't want to do is spend thousands in roof replacement. Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

It is not unusual for a rubber roof to have "bumps" where is has separated from the adhesive, but it depends how large the are and that they have not been compromised. Pay more attention to the seams.

A rubber roof maintained properly should last a long time. This includes washing it withe the RIGHT stuff and then sealer or treating per the maintenance and care instructions.

Two of the biggest culprits of roof damage are low hanging branches that tear the roof and animals. Pay close attention when you are driving and don't forget to consider the height or your rig, not just front, back and the sides. Also, do NOT use scented cleaners or treatments like with lemon or orange scent or these will make animals thinK your roof is food and they just might tear into it!


----------

